# Other Pets > Dogs >  My vicious dogs

## FrostFell

Razors Edge Hakkikt Pyanfar aka "Hello Kitty" aka "Kitty Pie", 3 year old UKC American Pit Bull Terrier dual reg ABKC American Bully

----------


## FrostFell

baby Kitty

----------


## FrostFell

And this is Wildstreaks "V", only 4 weeks old. CKC American Pit Bull Terrier / "merle pit bull" project

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (02-05-2010),_WaRocker_ (02-28-2010)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Ill said it once, and ill say it again, AMAZING DOGS.

----------

FrostFell (02-05-2010)

----------


## FrostFell

And my co owned girl, Hill City Adiane The Elegant "Seirun" UKC American Pit Bull Terrier, now about a year old with no new pics

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

This dog is adorable.

----------


## FrostFell

Yeah shes beautiful but she was a [big] knucklehead and I can't stand that. Smart as hell, but didn't want to please and didn't care about being corrected. So shes spayed and living with a gentleman nearby. Good riddance! lol

----------


## joepythons

Sweet pits  :Cool:

----------

FrostFell (02-05-2010)

----------


## starrlamia

Nice Ambully! 
Whats the merle mixed with? Or what breed was mixed in to produce the merle colouration?

----------


## FrostFell

> Nice Ambully! 
> Whats the merle mixed with? Or what breed was mixed in to produce the merle colouration?


They are Catahoula Leopard Dog crosses. V is a 5th gen of this project, so is 3.12% Catahoula, the rest Pit

----------


## Elise.m

Beautiful dogs!

----------

FrostFell (02-05-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

that tri color bully is beautiful. I gotta get me one of the tri colored ones at some point

----------


## akaangela

OMG.  I just Love your vicious dog  :Smile:   He is absolutely stunning.

----------


## starrlamia

> They are Catahoula Leopard Dog crosses. V is a 5th gen of this project, so is 3.12% Catahoula, the rest Pit


oh cool, she is beautiful

----------


## Muze

Gorgeous!  Love em all.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

With the face on that little girl as a baby (kitty) I can see why you fell for her  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  That is just the cutest face ever!

----------

